# i need advice on makarov belgium 9mm



## turkeymajor (Jun 7, 2011)

i have a close friend who has interests in certain firearms and this is one of them. makarov belgium 9mm (i believe i got the name right). i'd like to get one for him and make it a surprise. 

how much should something like that cost? are there different kinds of this weapon? he'd be interested in one that he found the most practical for use in self-defense if that helps. i'd appreciate any advice. thank you so much! :smt083


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If I understand gun things correctly, the words "Makarov" and "Belgium" do not go together.
"Makarov" and "Russia," yes. "Browning" and "Belgium," yes. But "Makarov" and "Belgium"? I believe not.


----------



## 4head (Jun 19, 2011)

models and where made
P-64..P-84 made in Poland
PA-63...Hungary
Makorav..APS..made in Russia
FORT12..made in Ukraine
CZ82..CZ83..VZ61..made in Czech


----------

